# Sata 6 GB/s Kabel???



## Wolfsburg INC (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir für meinen PC folgende SSD bestellt: Intel® 510 Series 2,5" SSD 120 GB
Vorher hatte ich diese: OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 180 GB
Aber da diese Defekt war, hab ich mir die umtauschen lassen in die Intel. Nun meine eigentliche Frage, brauch ich für die 6 GB/s bei der Intel ein spezielles Kabel,ich hab gelesen das ein Sata 6 GB/s kabel mitgeliefert wird. Sollte ich dieses Umtauschen gegen mein jetzt verbautes im PC?? Ich hab den PC damals von Alternate gekauft und ich weiß nicht was für ein Kabel die mit der OCZ verbaut haben. Denke mal es wird ein 3 GB/s Kabel sein, da die OCZ kein Sata 6 GB/s unterstützt. Muss ich nun das Kabel ausbauen und das von der Intel mitgelieferten einbauen und verwenden, damit ich die 6 GB/s verwenden kann?? Denn wenn ich nur die 3 GB/s habe, dann ist die SSD ziemlich Leistungsschwächer. 
Dies steht auf der Intel Homepage: 
6 Gbit/s 450 MB/s / 210 MB/s
3 Gbit/s 265 MB/s / 200 MB/s
Restliche Hardware:
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Intel i7 2600k
16 GB 1600 Mhz Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2012)

die sata kabel die beim mainboard dabei waren, sind welche für 6GB/s.
mach mal ein foto davon oder schau nach ob da asus draufsteht, einen sicherungsbügel hat und an den steckerköpfen schwarz/weiß sind.
(so schaun jedenfalls meine kabel aus die mitgeliefert wurden)


----------



## Junky90 (12. Januar 2012)

Mich würde interessieren ob es einen Leistungsunterschied bei den Kabeln gibt ?


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2012)

wenn du die sata 3 schnittstelle ausnutzen willst, brauchst du ein besseres kabel.
ansonsten wirst du mittels der schlechteren schirmung wahrscheinlich nicht über die 3GB/s drüber kommen.

oder meinst du bei den kabeln der einzelnen hersteller?


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (12. Januar 2012)

Also auf dem Kabel steht das: ASAP AWM E321011 STYLE 21149 VW-1 80•C 30V Serial ATA 26AWG
Also nicht's mit Asus oder OCZ oder so. Und hier das Foto:


----------



## Junky90 (12. Januar 2012)

Ok dann hab ich ja das richtige genommen


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (12. Januar 2012)

Ist mein Kabel jetzt nun ein SATA 6 GB/s Kabel oder nicht :O ??


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2012)

bei meinem P67 und H67 Asus Boards waren jeweils zwei solcher Kabel im Lieferumfang dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten Bild kann man schön den 6GB/s Aufdruck lesen.

Ich würd beim Alternate höflich zu dem Thema nachfragen.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

Gibt keine Unterschiede!


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2012)

du könntest aber auch einfach einen benchmark laufen lassen und dir die tatsächliche übertragungsrate ansehen.


----------

